# Miscellaneous Dust Collection Stuff



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

For more than a year, I have been using a shop vac to collect the dust from my miter saw. It is not the best but it helps.

Yesterday I decided to do some upgrades. Unfortunately, nothing really works very well together so I had to make some adapters for the blast gates to connect to the 2 inch PVC pipe.

I made a plywood sandwich with the proper sized hole for each connector. Then I glued and screwed them together. They turned out pretty nice. Not perfect, but they work. My wife helped me dry fit the plumbing so I could take some measurements for the mounting blocks. I now have a blast gate available to hook up to for other dust collection duties. I plan to hook a hose up to the router table fence or the router dust port. 

My plumbing is a rock solid mount. You may notice a stub out in the rear. I will run some more plumbing later for the small sanders on the right side of the miter station.

The two inch is routed to the rear of the miter saw station, then turns left and runs along and behind the left side of the miter saw station to a dust deputy. The outlet then is routed to a shop vac. With a bag in the vac, and a hepa filter, the dust is minimal. The dust Deputy captures all of the larger dust particles.

Hey, I never claimed to be a plumber! :sarcastic:

I even set up a smaller hose so I can connect to the dust port of my pocket hole jig.

To make the plywood pipe adapters, I used several templates I had on hand. These have been created previously for other projects. I don't throw anything away! 

Each piece of plywood was laid out and a hole was drilled with a hole saw. Then the template was screwed on. Using a 1 inch pattern bit, I reamed out the hole for each one. I used my new Dewalt 611 Compact router for these operations. It was easy to handle and use.

Note: Making these adapters was not my idea. I found it here. His look better than mine.

Hope you like and gives you some inspiration.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks good Mike. I put a DC in years ago and thought I had the problem licked but it don't filter out the fine stuff so I gotta make some changes. Is much of the fine dust making it past the Dust Deputy?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ Your photos always help illustrate your projects. Was wondering if you have a photo of your miter saw dust collection setup.

Thanks. Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Looks good Mike. I put a DC in years ago and thought I had the problem licked but it don't filter out the fine stuff so I gotta make some changes. Is much of the fine dust making it past the Dust Deputy?


Chuck, the bag in the shop vac catches any fine dust that makes it past the Dust Deputy. When I check, the shop vac filter is always clean - no accumulation of fine dust.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Mike ~ Your photos always help illustrate your projects. Was wondering if you have a photo of your miter saw dust collection setup.
> 
> Thanks. Bob


Bob, I have a hose connected to the saw's dust port via rubber hose adapter found in the plumbing department at the big box store. The other end of the hose is connected to a blast gate which is plumbed into the 2 inch PVC pipe I just installed. I used a "y" fitting which has a street ell that points upward and the gate is connected to it with a short piece of PVC. There is still some dust spray to either side of the saw that I can't do anything about right now. I have a wood rack above the saw. Maybe I can figure out something later. I have searched the web and You Tube but haven't found anything that might fit my particular set up.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought I would update this thread with a link to "Building Shop Made Blast Gates for Dust Collection".

Note: *This not my article*, but I thought some of you might find it useful.

BTW, my current set up, as shown above in this thread, is working great in my shop.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Mike ,does drawing the sawdust off the blade guard do a good job? Does it catch the sawdust coming straight back from the blade?

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks good Mike ,does drawing the sawdust off the blade guard do a good job? Does it catch the sawdust coming straight back from the blade?
> 
> Herb


It helps but doesn't catch everything. I still have to clean up every so often.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea Mike . God how I wish I was retired and had nothing better to do than play in my garage all day and go for coffee lol . I'm so jealous of you guys !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Life is Good, Rainman.

Herb


----------

